# Alexander out for season?



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Courtney Alexander tore his achilles tonight. Appears he is done for the season. 

Any decent SGs available?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ick, that sucks. He may not have been the player you guys were hoping for last season, but he was still a rotation guy.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

are you serious??? I thought it was just an ankle roll or something. 

*EDIT*, we should pursue Aaron McKie now.......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Too bad for you guys. He could have really helped you out this season.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hornets guard Courtney Alexander was showing signs of becoming a better player and was expecting a bigger role than he played last season. He was going to the basket more, hustling back on defense better, going after rebounds. 

Now the Hornets could be playing without him for at least the next two months. According to the team's preliminary medical report, Alexander suffered a torn right Achilles' tendon during the fourth quarter of Tuesday's 89-84 exhibition victory against the Orlando Magic.


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

It seems like Mo Pete is going to get buried on the bench in Toronto this year, behind Curry,Vince, and Lamond Murry. Plus he's a free agent at the end of the year.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

This is bad news. He was really gonna help the team this year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Do you guys have the pieces to acquire another large guard? I won't be too comfortable starting 2 small guards. Davis is a larger PG, but not like Kidd, not large enough to play 2 guards.

-Petey


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

The hornets team doctor says he'll be out for "at least six months" after diagnosis today.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> The hornets team doctor says he'll be out for "at least six months" after diagnosis today.


Yeah, I was wondering since when has tearing an achilles was only a two month injury. Good luck to him, I hate to see players go down with these types of injuries.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> It seems like Mo Pete is going to get buried on the bench in Toronto this year, behind Curry,Vince, and Lamond Murry. Plus he's a free agent at the end of the year.


Isnt Mo Pete battling Curry for the starting SF job.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That sucks after his rookie year I thought he would be a star in te league but hasn't reached it yet.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Any decent SGs available?


Portland has 3 SG (Bonzi Wells, Derrick Anderson, and Qyntel Woods) and needs at the 1, 3, and 5. Just guessing, but they would probably want to part with DA more then Wells or Woods. According to all reports, Wells has worked himself into tremendous shape and has looked great this preseason. Supposively he's poised to make the 2 all his. DA is injury prone, but is 100% now. He's a solid slasher/shooter with size and athletism, and generally percieved as a good egg. 

Who is trade bait from the Hornets?

STOMP


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I am not sure who the Hornets would consider trading. The ones that come to mind may not be enticing enough to get a decent backup SG. I would imagine those available would be Augmon, Haston, Drew, or Traylor.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

On the plus side, Darrell Armstrong will help this situation a lot. The Hornets were already going to use Baron Davis at SG a little this season to get Armstrong on the court more. A 3 guard rotation of Baron, Wesley, and Armstrong can get it done, and they still have Augmon to guard the bigger guards.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Dermarr Johnson anyone?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

That's who I've been screaming for!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I can't hear youuuu!!!:grinning:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

get a hearing aid then!


----------

